# The Fly



## Pirate Neilsouth (Jul 31, 2009)

I got as close as i could , he turned to watch me and i took the shot!. Well chuffed


----------



## tomhooper (Jul 31, 2009)

Flies make excellent macro subjects.  Lots of little things sticking out and hanging down to show off the detail.  Nice work.


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 19, 2009)

Beautiful head shot.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 19, 2009)

Very nice.

And glad to see you back.


----------



## DigitalScape (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice sharp focus - shows the detail in the head area.


----------



## DigitalScape (Aug 20, 2009)

deleted - double post


----------

